# need drivers for motherboard P4S533-VX



## JMONTANA (May 4, 2008)

need help with finding drivers for my sony vios pc, I can find the drive for this pc I go to sony and they don't show my mother board, can any body help me, my motherboard is a P4S533-VX, is showing that I missing, Ethernet controller, VGA compatible, drivers,


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi JMONTANA, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

A quick Google™ search produced this for you.

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=Drivers+for+a+P4S533-VX+Motherboard&meta=

Hope this helps.

Kind Regards,


----------

